# Sneezes after wakeup



## Robbie (Oct 13, 2016)

Well our adorable little red coated Harvey is not so little anymore, 5 and a half months old now and 9 kilos in weight and some 15 inches in height. Harvey seems to have just lost the last of his puppy teeth a week ago and is settling down well into a real best friend. We noticed Harvey has a fit of the sneezes every time he wakes up from his sleep. This can last a minute or so and then he seems fine. Other than that he seems fine and happy in himself, his stools are also firm in the morning and a bit runny by night time. Any comments appreciated


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Harvery is gorgeous 

Sneezing happens - if he had any discharge from his nose that is coloured (ie not clear) and his eyes are excessively gunky I'd get the vet to check - but just sneezes I would not be worrying.

What is he eating? Loose poops after exercising can happen. 
My totally raw fed dog literally never has a loose stool - because her food has no extras and is easily digested.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

allergies can lead to the sneezing and it can be accompanied by a runny nose, irritated eyes and sometimes skin irritations. What does your pup sleep and what covers him? I tend to think this could be an environmental allergy that can be solved.


----------



## Robbie (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi all, thanks for the helpful feedback. Harvey sleeps at night in a crate with a fleece and towel and plastic floor. We tried a cushioned mat which he took out and didn't seem to like. We wash and rotate the fleece and towel once a week, Harvey hasn't any other symptoms like runny eyes or nose, his vaccinations include for kennel cough. Harvey eats a mixture of wet pouch mixed in with dry puppy food both James Wellbelove. He has many training treats through the day. Sounds like then we don't have an awful lot to worry about apart from being protective parents


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

I think it's perfectly normal to be protective instead of maybe regretting later in some kind of situations. Anyway i hope Harvey is doing better now?


----------



## Robbie (Oct 13, 2016)

Yes Harvey is much better thanks, only sneezing occasionally now so much improved.


----------

